# Whats your blood pressure?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mine is 110 - 64

with a 73 pulse. I guess i just naturally have a low blood pressure.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Very high over 80 pulse. Want to trade? :cry


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Haven't done the old BP for a while but pulse is down around 50 at the moment. Funny thing is whenever a doctor or someone else takes my pulse it jumps right up 70+ 'cause I get freaked out. Always try and explain myself and they're like "sure sure, whatever" heh


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Haven't checked it in a while, last time on 4-25-07 it was 113/71 pulse 72.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Noca said:


> mine is 110 - 64
> 
> with a 73 pulse. I guess i just naturally have a low blood pressure.


Wow that's Good!!! I'm the flipside of that. My pulse is 60 blood pressure around 130ish over low 70's? Haven't checked in a while so...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

scairy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > mine is 110 - 64
> ...


Mine is like that too, low pulse, slightly high blood pressure. I think it is a little strange because I consume a lot of diet soda and caffeine, also high heart rate and blood pressure do have a correlation.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Not sure why but when I was taking creatine my BP was high. I know creatine increases fluid retention in the muscles so maybe it does tend to increase BP.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

117/72 
56 pulse


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Never had it measured.

Can't find my pulse to measure that, either.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Last time I was tested (which wasn't long ago) it was normal. I don't know what the exact numbers were.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I just took my blood pressure: 112/72, with a pulse of 75. Though one measurement doesn't tell all. Mine seems to jump around between 110/70 and 130/80 during the day. Except for that one time after I upped my parnate dosage and must have eaten a small bit of food I shouldn't have and I was clocking in at nearly 160/90. Didn't turn into a hypertensive crisis though, heh.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

110/70, pulse of 65


----------



## mike520 (Sep 4, 2007)

150/95 
pulse: 100

Have been put on some blood pressure meds. Now it its around 135/87


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Today at the Doc's it was 110/80.56 pulse


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Never had it measured.
> 
> Can't find my pulse to measure that, either.


No pulse...yikes that could be serious Zephyr... :lol :b

My BP runs about 115/70 most of the time average. My pulse is
70.


----------

